# Bryant Gumbel interviews Colette Nelson and other Female Bodybuilders



## Curt James (Oct 24, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Weider Enterprises, according to Gumbel (and if I heard that correctly), do an estimated *$400 million* annually!

The IFBB is a tax-exempt non-profit organization. How would you like to have a _tax-exempt_ company?


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

loved this thread curt u do it again friend, but i like randy. shes very sexy. but again talking to much about the gear usage deny girls wtf. good post.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 24, 2010)

okay, not done but on the run...Muscle worship? Oh my gawd, I...I'll back out now


I'm okay, well I think the gals are okay, they'll break their necks if they try to f*ck with em. Self Defense!!!!!
okay back to the rest of the show...


great posts! I am surprised by the lack of industry backing.  There is so  much with the diets and supplements that one would suspect more jobs and means for making money.  Very interesting interviews and facts.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

these girls sacrifice so much for so little. it is their choice and if thats what they love then more power to them.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^^thats randy gears lol the one i think is soooo sexy.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

i just seen the last video, wow those poor girls, the weiders are just like i was told they are no good jerks that are just if ur here today and gone tomorrow its just wat they make off u today. i wish it was like it was back in the early 80s. wtf they got more money for shows. they have to up the prize money for these girls. and u no there having sex with some of those guys as girls on juice are horny as hell. lol. good luck to the pro womans bbers. u see so few today. cory everson made a ton of money when she was miss olympia.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2010)

^The IFBB/NPC is looking to initiate a new division for the women, calling it Women's Physique Division?

The goal is to move away from what the big wigs consider "women who look like men".

Bob Cicherillo, IFBB athlete rep said he wrote up the document or proposal. It sounds like the new ideal will be slimmer than Figure girls, though.

Will be interesting to see what happens in the next two years with this new division and with female bodybuilding.


----------

